

Why You Should Write Programs to Write Programs to Write Programs For You - tailbalance
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2013/09/why-you-should-write-programs-to-write-programs-to-write-programs-for-you.html

======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
First thing that came to my mind when I saw the title.
[http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?joel.3.219431.12](http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?joel.3.219431.12)

